# my betta fish jumped out of the tank!!!emergency



## bananasrkool2 (Nov 24, 2007)

save me 
my betta fish jumped out of the tank but a second or two i put it back into the tank will it die?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay
oh how horrid is that,
hopefull he will be ok 
i have read on here of peoples Bettas doing the same thing
and they have been ok.
is there any chance of you putting a lid on his tank,
these fish are known for doing this,and it may not
be the last time he does it, i'm sure i read that this is a
behaviour of Bettas,due to jumping from puddle to puddle,
so it is something that they do.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

If he was only out of the water for a few seconds like you said then he should be fine. Willow is right to suggest a lid on his tank though as they have been known to do this.

Hope he's alright.


----------



## bananasrkool2 (Nov 24, 2007)

*ahhhhh the horror*

does it need any medicine. its tail is kind of twisted? and some are slightly damaged


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oh poor thing,
hmm don't know about medicating bettas,sorry
hopefully someone will pop in and advise.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

since bettas breathe from the sufrace, im guessing that things wil be fine.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: ahhhhh the horror*



bananasrkool2 said:


> does it need any medicine. its tail is kind of twisted? and some are slightly damaged


No need to use meds. Leave it at that and just do plenty of water changes. Bettas are very sensitive to medicines.


----------



## BlackWolf1489 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, he should be fine. My females get so excited when I feed them that sometimes they end up on the floor. No worries though! I just plop them back in and they're a little dazed but otherwise fine. Betta's have been known to jump out and lay on the floor for a few hours, and since they can breathe straight from the air, if they are returned and left alone for around 24hrs in their tank, they're usually fine. Make sure that you get a hood for your tank though! It helps to keep this from happening!!!


----------



## Thumper719 (Nov 21, 2007)

i have some meds for my bettas for their fins
its called betta fix remedy
and you can get it any walmart
but its for like fin rot and stuff, im not sure if thats what wrong with ur betta, but look into it.
hope this helps!


----------

